# Home Advisor and unlicensed plumbing



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Home Advisor called me today just like they do every month and wanted to know what they could do to get my business. I told them that they would need to stop handing out plumbing leads to unlicensed contractors. 

The salesman assured me that all of the contractors for Home Advisor are licensed. That is they have a business license. They do not check into actual contractor licensing such as plumbing and electrical licenses. He then tried to convince me that a plumbing license was not required in my area. :furious: (For the record this is 100% false). 

The real reason I quit using Home Advisor was because I am twice as much on water heaters as the other guys purchasing leads. So... decided to go to their website and fill out a service request.

Within 30 seconds all 3 of the so called plumbers had called me. Here is what happened...


2 of the plumbers actually told me I do not need a permit to install a water heater

Only one of the plumbers even mentioned an expansion tank. The other two said I didn't need one, even though it is required by code.

Home Advisor is one of the worst things to happen to the service industry.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow. Does your Secretary of State handle these complaints.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You should have had them install a new water heater , then tell them you will pay for it we it pass inspection and they produce a valid Plumbing License. 

I think you would be getting a free w/h


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You should have had them install a new water heater , then tell them you will pay for it we it pass inspection and they produce a valid Plumbing License.
> 
> I think you would be getting a free w/h


As cool and funny as that sounds it will work because the police cannot get involved if its " illegal work". I wouldn't recommend it though cause allot of those guys have drug/ alcohol problems and might burn your house down while your sleeping over a $220 water heater.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Home Advisor is the new name for good ol Service Magic.... :whistling2:

If you are in bed with them you are sleeping with the enemy....:yes:


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Home Advisor called me today just like they do every month and wanted to know what they could do to get my business. I told them that they would need to stop handing out plumbing leads to unlicensed contractors.
> 
> The salesman assured me that all of the contractors for Home Advisor are licensed. That is they have a business license. They do not check into actual contractor licensing such as plumbing and electrical licenses. He then tried to convince me that a plumbing license was not required in my area. :furious: (For the record this is 100% false).
> 
> ...



actually u do need a permit.. alot of plumbers dont pull permits cause its time and money, money to pull the permit.. then time to wait for the inspector, and if u give them the price with the permit and the wait the next or other guy will beat your price by like 25% so thats why.. but by state code.. yes u have to pull a permit for a HW heater 100% true


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

JDGA80 said:


> As cool and funny as that sounds it will work because the police cannot get involved if its " illegal work". I wouldn't recommend it though cause allot of those guys have drug/ alcohol problems and might burn your house down while your sleeping over a $220 water heater.


 lmfao So True


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I almost think that there might be grounds for a lawsuit. 

If you are a licensed plumber and have been paying Service Magic for leads, you have probably lost a lot of money due to illegal conduct. 

Service Magic makes such a big deal about pre-screening all of their "PRO's", it implies that these guys are qualified to do the work. At the very least you expect them to lawfully be capable of executing the project.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

the_apprentice said:


> actually u do need a permit.. alot of plumbers dont pull permits cause its time and money, money to pull the permit.. then time to wait for the inspector, and if u give them the price with the permit and the wait the next or other guy will beat your price by like 25% so thats why.. but by state code.. yes u have to pull a permit for a HW heater 100% true


here, we need a permit, we do the permit, its only $25 and we dont have to get it first, we do the job then send in a blue card and thats all thats required, inspections not needed. actually, here, we need to send in a blue card for everything we do except faucet install or repair or cable drains. theyre not actually called permits, theyre blue cards, basically the same thing but we can send them in after the work is complete. fees vary too. now sewer,h2o and gas lines all need permits before work starts and inspections when done. we ar one of the few companies that actually do the blue cards, most dont.


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

sjaquay said:


> here, we need a permit, we do the permit, its only $25 and we dont have to get it first, we do the job then send in a blue card and thats all thats required, inspections not needed. actually, here, we need to send in a blue card for everything we do except faucet install or repair or cable drains. theyre not actually called permits, theyre blue cards, basically the same thing but we can send them in after the work is complete. fees vary too. now sewer,h2o and gas lines all need permits before work starts and inspections when done. we ar one of the few companies that actually do the blue cards, most dont.


never works like that out here in chicago.. for every company i have worked for .. its always been an extra few hours to a day... extra just to get permit and have it inspected.. hell a real plumber can have the old tank out and new one in and working within 2 hrs max


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*what's s HW Heater?*



the_apprentice said:


> actually u do need a permit.. alot of plumbers dont pull permits cause its time and money, money to pull the permit.. then time to wait for the inspector, and if u give them the price with the permit and the wait the next or other guy will beat your price by like 25% so thats why.. but by state code.. yes u have to pull a permit for a HW heater 100% true


Just being a jerk here...I hate it when someone calls it a "hot water heater" If you already have hot water then why would you need to heat it?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> Just being a jerk here...I hate it when someone calls it a "hot water heater" If you already have hot water then why would you need to heat it?


Hot water storage vessel? Lol


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Home Advisor is the new name for good ol Service Magic.... :whistling2:
> 
> If you are in bed with them you are sleeping with the enemy....:yes:


Hmmmm... You ever shop at Lowes, Home Depot, or Sears? They are also the enemy. RedBeacon is far worse than HomeAdvisor.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Hmmmm... You ever shop at Lowes, Home Depot, or Sears? They are also the enemy. RedBeacon is far worse than HomeAdvisor.


Why do tradesmen have a problem with HD or Lowes? Where I'm living now, Home Depot, and Lowes have alot more plumbing materials than the supply houses.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

James420 said:


> Why do tradesmen have a problem with HD or Lowes? Where I'm living now, Home Depot, and Lowes have alot more plumbing materials than the supply houses.


That's what I'm wondering. I've seen crappy pex rings at supply houses but VIEGA at Lowe's. You know what? My veterans discount gives me 10% off as well. I get a 40 gal gas for under $299. As a capitalist I have no loyalty but to the "almighty dollar" and the quality of the product. I have had much success installing HOTPOINT water heaters. I have only seen one bust and that's because the HO didn't want the expansion tank nor PRV. They received no warranty from me and paid for a new install. New word for the day is " Capitalism"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

James420 said:


> *Why do tradesmen have a* *problem with HD or Lowes?* Where I'm living now, Home Depot, and Lowes have alot more plumbing materials than the supply houses.


 






Because they are killing our trade....flex this, flex that, compression stops; compression this, compression that, and the all-time item that might just be the death-stroke, the hack-favorite, the sharkbite...:furious:

They will happily sell a W/H and then arrange for it to be installed by their 'pro.' They will even cut and thread galvanized pipe for the diy'er. I'll stop my tirade here.

By the way, they do not sell freon or whatever the latest refrigerant is now adays. How do you think the air conditioning tradesmen feel about that?....:whistling2:.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Because they are killing our trade....flex this, flex that, compression stops; compression this, compression that, and the all-time item that might just be the death-stroke, the hack-favorite, the sharkbite...:furious:
> 
> They will happily sell a W/H and then arrange for it to be installed by their 'pro.' They will even cut and thread galvanized pipe for the diy'er. I'll stop my tirade here.
> 
> By the way, they do not sell freon or whatever the latest refrigerant is now adays. How do you think the air conditioning tradesmen feel about that?....:whistling2:.


You gotta have your EPA card for that. Check. Expand your horizons into HVAC. Remember the Golden Rule, " He who has the most gold rules" I'm taking HVAC right now at the local college. I will never sit on the recliner and complain about the next man making more cash. I'm gonna figure his angle and better it then take his business. This is CAPITALISM.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

"If you can't beat 'em, join 'em." Roger that.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> "If you can't beat 'em, join 'em." Roger that.


Exactly! Ideals & Principles are awesome in there place, but when profits are hindered, in my opinion the " almighty dollar" comes first.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Because they are killing our trade....flex this, flex that, compression stops; compression this, compression that, and the all-time item that might just be the death-stroke, the hack-favorite, the sharkbite...:furious:
> 
> They will happily sell a W/H and then arrange for it to be installed by their 'pro.' They will even cut and thread galvanized pipe for the diy'er. I'll stop my tirade here.
> 
> By the way, they do not sell freon or whatever the latest refrigerant is now adays. How do you think the air conditioning tradesmen feel about that?....:whistling2:.



What about the plumbers, licensed and journeymen installing water heaters with copper flex tubes, same for compression valves and shark bites? 

I think one of the worst ways a plumber can install a water heater is with copper flex tubes, but most people disagree with me. Installing them with flex tubes almost guarantees the HO will change it out in the future. Steel braided flex lav and toiler risers, again all it does by using them is making it easier for the next person, but plumbers use them everyday. Forget the chrome ones, I haven't seen one in years.

We are to blame as much as Home Depot is, Pex, CPVC, PVC. As the materials we use became easy to replace or fix, it became easier for home owners to do it themselves, and its only become easier for one reason, money!! Copper isn't going in new houses for no other reason than profit. There are plumbers who are mad that HD is selling tankless water heaters, why would anyone be mad? If you are in business to make money, why can't Rinnai or Naiven.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Hmmmm... You ever shop at Lowes, Home Depot, or Sears? They are also the enemy. RedBeacon is far worse than HomeAdvisor.


It's a whole different deal...
You are advertising for your company to get work...
One of your advertising mediums hopefully by now would be the web...

When you pay Service Magic, AKA Home Advisor for leads, you are paying them to compete with your own web efforts...

IMHO that is about as dumb as it gets...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It's a whole different deal...
> You are advertising for your company to get work...
> One of your advertising mediums hopefully by now would be the web...
> 
> ...


This is the best post yet!!!!! Make a.m. awesome website, when a potential customer Google's your business and local you're on the top query!!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It's a whole different deal...
> You are advertising for your company to get work...
> One of your advertising mediums hopefully by now would be the web...
> 
> ...


HomeAdvisor does more checks than RedBeacon. Do you do any advertising with YP? Yellowbook? SuperPages? DEX? Names&Numbers? Are better BBB accredited? Any one of these companies along with others are competing against your web efforts.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> HomeAdvisor does more checks than RedBeacon. Do you do any advertising with YP? Yellowbook? SuperPages? DEX? Names&Numbers? Are better BBB accredited? Any one of these companies along with others are competing against your web efforts.


You can advertise yourself at the local college web design class and probably get a site made for cheap. @#@#paid advertising. Word of mouth is the best advertising and t,he only ones that have to advertise are the ones that give the customers the deep #$$%%^^ they'll never forget called Roto-Rooter, Plumbing Rooter, Mr. Rooter. The list of commission based goes on.


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Because they are killing our trade....flex this, flex that, compression stops; compression this, compression that, and the all-time item that might just be the death-stroke, the hack-favorite, the sharkbite...:furious:
> 
> They will happily sell a W/H and then arrange for it to be installed by their 'pro.' They will even cut and thread galvanized pipe for the diy'er. I'll stop my tirade here.
> 
> By the way, they do not sell freon or whatever the latest refrigerant is now adays. How do you think the air conditioning tradesmen feel about that?....:whistling2:.


 lol i agree .. with the flex part of it.. u know alot of inspectors out here make u run speedys for supplys not flex hoses, flex hoses are not allowed. i should say in commercial jobs anyways, i even had to install a hard supplys to the thermal valves under the sink , just so ppl so called wont get too hot of water.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

James420 said:


> Why do tradesmen have a problem with HD or Lowes? Where I'm living now, Home Depot, and Lowes have alot more plumbing materials than the supply houses.


Sucks to be you. :whistling2:

You do realize that HD and Lowes both employ staff that are licensed in the Plumbing trade? The reason, is so that they can give out plumbing advice. They have setup their business to sell to the public and not to licensed plumbers. 

Why do we have to pay the same amount for a fitting? I didn't take up 10 minutes of the employees time. Not to mention all the mistakes that people who don't know what their doing make. How many products get returned due to improper installation? 

I am fortunate enough to have a quality supply house that stocks plenty of parts. The only time I go to HD is when I'm in a bind. I have dealt with supply houses that don't have the right part half the time you need it and it is very frustrating. Makes me really appreciate my local shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Sucks to be you. :whistling2:
> 
> You do realize that HD and Lowes both employ staff that are licensed in the Plumbing trade? The reason, is so that they can give out plumbing advice. They have setup their business to sell to the public and not to licensed plumbers.
> 
> ...



When I lived a few hours north in Wilmington we had great supply houses, 3/8 and 1/2 chrome nipples, any size copper and galvanized fittings. 

Where I'm at now I had to order 1" copper male adapters, 90s and pipe, same for the 1/2 chrome nipples the customer wanted. That was after calling to three supply houses and at the last one I gave up. Not that HD or Lowes stocked that stuff either but its ridiculous. When I asked about a 3/4 jet sweat, (mine was broken years ago) the guys behind the counter looked like I just asked for a 3/4 copper 90. Now when I go, I'm known as the old timer, lol.

Alot has changed in the plumbing industry in the 13 years I was out of it.


----------

